# Anyone open up an Edge yet



## mwgnetway

I got mine and been trying to open it to see if I can upgrade the drive....

Almost looks like security bits on the bottom

Anyone try and replace the stock drive ... Seems quiet in the Edge front....


-Matt


----------



## kpeters59

TiVo's always used Torx...got pics?

-KP


----------



## mwgnetway

Not torx....










kpeters59 said:


> TiVo's always used Torx...got pics?
> 
> -KP


----------



## kpeters59

'Inverted' Torx?

Aren't they E-something? E-20 and what not? I've got a set of drivers around here somewhere. The Throttle Body on my Impala SS used them.

You can also literally use a Torx Screw flipped over to turn them, too...

-KP


----------



## mwgnetway

I found what they are....

https://www.newelectronx.com/proddetail.php?prod=security-screw-8

Must be the partnership with Arris, as never been anything to slow people down from getting inside of them....

I hope its standard inside like the bolt and previous, but starting to have my doubts.



kpeters59 said:


> 'Inverted' Torx?
> 
> Aren't they E-something? E-20 and what not? I've got a set of drivers around here somewhere. The Throttle Body on my Impala SS used them.
> 
> You can also literally use a Torx Screw flipped over to turn them, too...
> 
> -KP


----------



## mwgnetway

I'm gonna grab this off of Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/4-5mm-VGM-Gold-Security-Screwdriver/dp/B00GT15JPU?th=1



mwgnetway said:


> I found what they are....
> 
> https://www.newelectronx.com/proddetail.php?prod=security-screw-8
> 
> Must be the partnership with Arris, as never been anything to slow people down from getting inside of them....
> 
> I hope its standard inside like the bolt and previous, but starting to have my doubts.


----------



## mwgnetway

TADAAAAAA now to really have some fun with it.











mwgnetway said:


> I'm gonna grab this off of Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/4-5mm-VGM-Gold-Security-Screwdriver/dp/B00GT15JPU?th=1


----------



## jmbach

mwgnetway said:


> TADAAAAAA now to really have some fun with it.
> 
> View attachment 44407


Is the hard drive under the white cage?


----------



## rtoledo

mwgnetway said:


> I found what they are....
> 
> https://www.newelectronx.com/proddetail.php?prod=security-screw-8
> 
> Must be the partnership with Arris, as never been anything to slow people down from getting inside of them....
> 
> I hope its standard inside like the bolt and previous, but starting to have my doubts.


you can buy a set of sockets at HarborFreight for one for about 6 dollars 1/4 in, 3/8 in. Drive Impact E-Socket Set, 7 Pc.

I use them daily on the smog / scr's on trucks .


----------



## Eldragun

Have you successfully upgraded the Tivo Edge Hard drive ? With a 4 or 5 Tb 2.5 inch drive ? Was hoping it’s possible


----------



## Eldragun

So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive 
The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up 
So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn’t really an issue


----------



## jmbach

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


So now I wonder how large of a drive it can handle.

What OS version does it run?

What recording space does it report?

Can you run MFSTools on the drive you took out and post the output of the mfsinfo -d command.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ggieseke

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


How many hours does it show for the recording capacity in the System Information screen?


----------



## Eldragun

799 HD Hours


----------



## tommage1

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


Wow. 5TB 2.5" drive HAS to be SMR. I know the Edge comes with an AV rated SMR drive. So maybe Edge can handle any SMR drive? Also very interesting that the Edge fully formats the 5TB. I wonder how high it could go (would have to try a large 3.5" drive to find out, no 2.5 larger than 5TB ever made far as I know).


----------



## tommage1

jmbach said:


> So now I wonder how large of a drive it can handle.
> 
> What OS version does it run?
> 
> What recording space does it report?
> 
> Can you run MFSTools on the drive you took out and post the output of the mfsinfo -d command.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Very interesting that the Edge will format 5TB itself. Also interesting a standard/non AV rated SMR drive works, at least to the point where it boots up!!

This is interesting, you might be able to test. Someone was doing a Roamio or Bolt upgrade, don't remember which. Also don't remember if TE3 or TE4. They put in a fresh 4TB drive. And said the Tivo formatted the full 4TB itself. I did not pursue it. But maybe some software update has changed the size a Roamio or Bolt will format? My guess would be TE4. I don't have any spare units to test, other than a non subscription TE3 Roamio. And largest spare drive I have is 4TB. But maybe you have some drives/units you can test, find out if Bolt/Roamio will format larger than 3TB drives? On TE4 or TE3?


----------



## kod4krome

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


It was that straight forward? Just throw in a new drive? Had you already set up the edge with the factory drive before the swap?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

"So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn’t really an issue."
...................................

My Edge upgrade was also easy, 5T drive formats and just runs like it was born like that. A foot stomper I'll add is to make sure you remove the 2 screws on the bottom under the paper FIRST. Press your finger around till you find the indents and use the special screw tool to remove them noted elsewhere. I added 2 heat sinks on top of the 5T cause it runs hotter. Left off the top stock metal HD cover cause it serves no good pupose I think. Got heat sinks from amazon (they're made for old style larger memory sticks and come with blue rubberish to stick them on). And they peel right off to move to another drive it needed later. I'll be upgrading my other Bolt to Edge when a sale comes on. I like the Edge that much.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> "So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue."
> ...................................
> 
> My Edge upgrade was also easy, 5T drive formats and just runs like it was born like that. A foot stomper I'll add is to make sure you remove the 2 screws on the bottom under the paper FIRST. Press your finger around till you find the indents and use the special screw tool to remove them noted elsewhere. I added 2 heat sinks on top of the 5T cause it runs hotter. Left off the top stock metal HD cover cause it serves no good pupose I think. Got heat sinks from amazon (they're made for old style larger memory sticks and come with blue rubberish to stick them on). And they peel right off to move to another drive it needed later. I'll be upgrading my other Bolt to Edge when a sale comes on. I like the Edge that much.


Would you be able to post the output of "mfsinfo -d" command on your old drive from the MFSTools 3.3x ISO?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> Would you be able to post the output of "mfsinfo -d" command on your old drive from the MFSTools 3.3x ISO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


jmbach,
Absolutely! I'll get that for you soon, next day or 2. -- Edge comes with a "Video 2.5 hdd 2tb" ST2000VT000


----------



## chiwolve

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


I just modified my Edge to connect 14TB WD drive...hoping it works, but how long does formatting take? It seemed like the drive was running and, I assume, formatting, but TiVo is just now sitting there and not booting.


----------



## mllacey

It took about 5- 10 minutes if I remember correctly.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chiwolve

mllacey said:


> It took about 5- 10 minutes if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Great, thanks. Did it boot by itself, or did you have to toggle power? Did the screen show anything while formatting?


----------



## mllacey

After the format it booted into the setup screen.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chiwolve

Happy to report it looks like 14TB external 3.5 WD disk formatted on my Edge.


----------



## tommage1

jmbach said:


> Would you be able to post the output of "mfsinfo -d" command on your old drive from the MFSTools 3.3x ISO?


If someone posts this info for you I would be interested in your findings, ie partition layout, what the maximum might be (20TB?) etc etc. Am also interested if TE4 Bolts/Roamios will now format more than 3TB themselves? As I mentioned before, someone did a fresh 4TB upgrade (just dropping in a drive, no MFSR or MFST) on a Bolt or Roamio. They said they got the full 4TB. I did not pursue with more questions, but after seeing what works with the Edge I wonder if a TE4 update changed something so Bolts and/or Roamios will format larger drives now too? My only Tivo on TE4 is a Bolt, cannot swap drives around as current drive is pretty full.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> jmbach,
> Absolutely! I'll get that for you soon, next day or 2. -- Edge comes with a "Video 2.5 hdd 2tb" ST2000VT000


Here it is:
And I have my bolt vox with 64% used. Edge 55% used. Same shows on each.
Both have the same Seagate 5T. ST5000LM000.


----------



## ggieseke

3 Cushion John said:


> Here it is:
> And I have my bolt vox with 64% used. Edge 55% used. Same shows on each.
> Both have the same Seagate 5T. ST5000LM000.


That doesn't make any sense to me. There are only two media regions allocated, and they total slightly under 2TB. Is that mfsinfo from the 2TB factory drive or the 5TB drive?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

ggieseke said:


> That doesn't make any sense to me. There are only two media regions allocated, and they total slightly under 2TB. Is that mfsinfo from the 2TB factory drive or the 5TB drive?


2T original, which is what jmbach wanted. (At lease that's what I understood he meant). And I don't really want to tear apart the Edge after just getting it and running like I want. If he wants a reading on the 5T, I'll consider that another time.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> Here it is:
> And I have my bolt vox with 64% used. Edge 55% used. Same shows on each.
> Both have the same Seagate 5T. ST5000LM000.


jmbach,
So do you need a reading on the 5T also in Edge? If so I'll try to find a time to do that. Let me know.


----------



## tommage1

3 Cushion John said:


> And I have my bolt vox with 64% used. Edge 55% used. Same shows on each.
> Both have the same Seagate 5T. ST5000LM000.


That is interesting, you have the same 5TB SMR drive in a Bolt? Again makes me wonder if a TE4 update changed something with Bolts and Roamios also. When you put the 5TB in the Bolt did you use MFST or let the Bolt format it itself?

I think jmbach wants to see the 5TB info but will let him respond. Yeah, bit of a pain, maybe someone with the upgrade in an external enclosure could provide that info?


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> jmbach,
> So do you need a reading on the 5T also in Edge? If so I'll try to find a time to do that. Let me know.


It would be nice at some time but nothing urgent.

Could you also post the rest of the output of the mfsinfo command.

Good part is that if mfsinfo works, then it is highly likely that we can copy and expand edge drives without losing recordings.

The command would be mfscopy -a source target. Would not have to do anything else.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

3 Cushion John said:


> And I have my bolt vox with 64% used. Edge 55% used. Same shows on each.
> Both have the same Seagate 5T. ST5000LM000.


Am curious, you say you have the same shows on the Bolt and the Edge, how did you do that? Since the Edge is new did you use Tivo Online to transfer shows from the Bolt to the Edge?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

tommage1 said:


> Am curious, you say you have the same shows on the Bolt and the Edge, how did you do that? Since the Edge is new did you use Tivo Online to transfer shows from the Bolt to the Edge?


A yes... I just use TVIO online. It knows my schedules on each tivo. 1 is comcast, the other is fios.
And it also lists both shows for each and has a transfer function. Each lineup is similar (kinda minimal) but they have a few different channels. So I check and transfer shows from 1 to the other to keep them the same.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> It would be nice at some time but nothing urgent.
> 
> Could you also post the rest of the output of the mfsinfo command.
> 
> Good part is that if mfsinfo works, then it is highly likely that we can copy and expand edge drives without losing recordings.
> 
> The command would be mfscopy -a source target. Would not have to do anything else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Uh, jmbach, What other: "the rest of the output of the mfsinfo command" do you mean? I took a photo of the screen showing the 14 line entries of the partition table.

If there something else, I guess you'll have to spell it out for me..!? I have my cheat sheets I used to expand my drives that you've been so gracious to all of us mortals to use.


----------



## tommage1

3 Cushion John said:


> A yes... I just use TVIO online. It knows my schedules on each tivo. 1 is comcast, the other is fios.
> And it also lists both shows for each and has a transfer function. Each lineup is similar (kinda minimal) but they have a few different channels. So I check and transfer shows from 1 to the other to keep them the same.


That's a really good idea, you always have backups. In case one drive fails, just pop in a new one and transfer again.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> Uh, jmbach, What other: "the rest of the output of the mfsinfo command" do you mean? I took a photo of the screen showing the 14 line entries of the partition table.
> 
> If there something else, I guess you'll have to spell it out for me..!? I have my cheat sheets I used to expand my drives that you've been so gracious to all of us mortals to use.


Well, the lines that scrolled off your screen when you ran the command. If you are doing screen shots then you will need to pipe the command

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

tommage1 said:


> That's a really good idea, you always have backups. In case one drive fails, just pop in a new one and transfer again.


Exactly

I'm a backup fanatic.
I also have backup WAN internets from comcast and fios. 100mb each. An ASUS 3200 router that reads both at the same time and has automatic fail-over. If one goes down, the other seamlessly takes over in about 1-2 minutes.


----------



## ncbill

tommage1 said:


> Wow. 5TB 2.5" drive HAS to be SMR. I know the Edge comes with an AV rated SMR drive. So maybe Edge can handle any SMR drive? Also very interesting that the Edge fully formats the 5TB. I wonder how high it could go (would have to try a large 3.5" drive to find out, no 2.5 larger than 5TB ever made far as I know).


If you're really adventurous 7.68TB enterprise-level SSDs are available for under $1,000.


----------



## tommage1

ncbill said:


> If you're really adventurous 7.68TB enterprise-level SSDs are available for under $1,000.


Hah, yeah, someone has been running a test on one. Only worked on TE3 if I remember correctly (not in an Edge obviously). But maybe would work with TE4 Edge, so far seems most anything works in an Edge, and formats full capacity.

5TB Bolt Drive to 7.68TB SSD Upgrade, Best Approach?


----------



## tommage1

3 Cushion John said:


> Exactly
> 
> I'm a backup fanatic.
> I also have backup WAN internets from comcast and fios. 100mb each. An ASUS 3200 router that reads both at the same time and has automatic fail-over. If one goes down, the other seamlessly takes over in about 1-2 minutes.


Me too, I use multiple Tivos, most things backed up/duplicated all the time. When you first setup the Bolt did you use MFST or MFSR to get the full 5TB?

I'm glad you put up the picture of the pool/billiard balls for your profile. When I first saw the name I thought of some big guy sitting on a couch taking up all 3 cushions


----------



## 3 Cushion John

tommage1 said:


> Me too, I use multiple Tivos, most things backed up/duplicated all the time. When you first setup the Bolt did you use MFST or MFSR to get the full 5TB?
> 
> I'm glad you put up the picture of the pool/billiard balls for your profile. When I first saw the name I thought of some big guy sitting on a couch taking up all 3 cushions


I use mfstools per jmbach's instructions....
Getting ready to copy a 5T from Edge to Bolt cause edge formats differently and allows a larger recording capacity. On my to do list.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> Well, the lines that scrolled off your screen when you ran the command. If you are doing screen shots then you will need to pipe the command
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


It doesn't scroll at all. Pipe not needed. If there is a switch to the command to get more data, you'll have to spell it out for me.
used: "mfsinfo -d /dev/sda" (if I remember right)

1. On another note, you got me to thinking about copying my Edge 5t to Bolt 5t to gain more recording space. On my to do list. 
2. So I did notice a different partition table variance on my previous 2 bolts. First Bolt was 1 year old, but died so sent to salvage. 2nd bolt is newer with similiar partitioning structure as the Edge. If you want screen shot of those 1Ts I can do that since they're both gathering dust.

When I take down the Edge I'll get you a screen shot of the 5T Edge mfsinfo -d.


----------



## tommage1

3 Cushion John said:


> 1. On another note, you got me to thinking about copying my Edge 5t to Bolt 5t to gain more recording space. On my to do list.
> 2. So I did notice a different partition table variance on my previous 2 bolts. First Bolt was 1 year old, but died so sent to salvage. 2nd bolt is newer with similiar partitioning structure as the Edge. If you want screen shot of those 1Ts I can do that since they're both gathering dust.


Hmm, makes me wonder, since the Edge will format any size drive it seems I wonder if TE4 Bolt/Roamio will do the same now. Due to some TE4 update. You say the partition structure on the 2nd Bolt is similar to the Edge and different than the first Bolt. Maybe that is because of a TE4 update. Far from my level of understanding though.

I am not sure what you mean about copying the Edge 5TB to the Bolt 5TB. If you are talking about copying the actual drive with recordings and settings it should not be possible. The recordings are married to the individual boxes. Not to mention the Bolt and Edge are different machines. Be careful, you have two working devices right now, if you start swapping drives around on Bolt (and probably Edge), you can lose everything, on new drive AND old drive. Due to the "map" for the recordings being on the motherboard flash drive not the hard drive.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, makes me wonder, since the Edge will format any size drive it seems I wonder if TE4 Bolt/Roamio will do the same now. Due to some TE4 update. You say the partition structure on the 2nd Bolt is similar to the Edge and different than the first Bolt. Maybe that is because of a TE4 update. Far from my level of understanding though.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean about copying the Edge 5TB to the Bolt 5TB. If you are talking about copying the actual drive with recordings and settings it should not be possible. The recordings are married to the individual boxes. Not to mention the Bolt and Edge are different machines. Be careful, you have two working devices right now, if you start swapping drives around on Bolt (and probably Edge), you can lose everything, on new drive AND old drive. Due to the "map" for the recordings being on the motherboard flash drive not the hard drive.


Good to know... I forgot the mapping was on a flash drive on MB. etc.
However, if I did copy 5T edge to 5t bolt, I would simply put 5T edge right back in Edge. Just watch Edge only until I get bolt back up.
I'll be considering what you have said before I proceed. I need to get 1 more spare 5T before I do anything. (need 2 spares) I like having a spare 5T waiting for each tivo should the HD fail unexpectedly. My 1 spare 5T right now has been expanded with mfstools for my bolt, so I can get it up and running if disaster happens.
Thanks
-------------------

After thinking about it a little while. Just remembered how much trouble I had getting my newer bolt working a few months ago. I made the mistake of telling tivo to erase everything and start over. Big mistake. It then formated my mfstools expanded drive and lost a ton of space. Took it back out and ran mfstools again to start over. This time I told it to just clear the to do list etc. and rerun setup. It came back with 799HD space like it should and all was OK.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> It doesn't scroll at all. Pipe not needed. If there is a switch to the command to get more data, you'll have to spell it out for me.
> used: "mfsinfo -d /dev/sda" (if I remember right)
> 
> 1. On another note, you got me to thinking about copying my Edge 5t to Bolt 5t to gain more recording space. On my to do list.
> 2. So I did notice a different partition table variance on my previous 2 bolts. First Bolt was 1 year old, but died so sent to salvage. 2nd bolt is newer with similiar partitioning structure as the Edge. If you want screen shot of those 1Ts I can do that since they're both gathering dust.
> 
> When I take down the Edge I'll get you a screen shot of the 5T Edge mfsinfo -d.


Then run mfsinfo without the -d. The -d switch just adds partition table info to the regular mfsinfo output.

Moving a TiVo image from one TiVo to another never bodes well and usually ends up with a dysfunctional TiVo until the drive is married back to the motherboard which results in loss of programming.

I would be interested in the Bolt information so please post the info. I have not noticed any major differences, but then again I was not looking for that.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> I use mfstools per jmbach's instructions....
> Getting ready to copy a 5T from Edge to Bolt cause edge formats differently and allows a larger recording capacity. On my to do list.


I don't think that will work and would likely result in loss of recordings on the Bolt.

What is the OS versions of hour Edge and Bolt?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> Good to know... I forgot the mapping was on a flash drive on MB. etc.
> However, if I did copy 5T edge to 5t bolt, I would simply put 5T edge right back in Edge. Just watch Edge only until I get bolt back up.
> I'll be considering what you have said before I proceed. I need to get 1 more spare 5T before I do anything. (need 2 spares) I like having a spare 5T waiting for each tivo should the HD fail unexpectedly. My 1 spare 5T right now has been expanded with mfstools for my bolt, so I can get it up and running if disaster happens.
> Thanks
> -------------------
> 
> After thinking about it a little while. Just remembered how much trouble I had getting my newer bolt working a few months ago. I made the mistake of telling tivo to erase everything and start over. Big mistake. It then formated my mfstools expanded drive and lost a ton of space. Took it back out and ran mfstools again to start over. This time I told it to just clear the to do list etc. and rerun setup. It came back with 799HD space like it should and all was OK.


How did you expand it? What series of commands did you use?


----------



## jmbach

I have a test Bolt and if your Bolt and Edge OS versions are the same I may do some testing. The thing I would like you to check is the last two lines of they system information screen on each to see if they are the same as well.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> I have a test Bolt and if your Bolt and Edge OS versions are the same I may do some testing. The thing I would like you to check is the last two lines of they system information screen on each to see if they are the same as well.


OK, I'll try to get you all your answers. standby to standby


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> OK, I'll try to get you all your answers. standby to standby


Aye aye

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> How did you expand it? What series of commands did you use?


OK
1. mfscopy -am 2000 /dev/sdx /dev/sdy =15partitions (might have left off the -a and only used -m...can't really recall).
2. mfsadd -xcm 2040 /dev/sdy = 16partitions
3. mfsaddfix /dev/sdy =14partitions
4. mfsck -r /dev/sdy
5. bootsectorfix /dev/sdy
6. mfsck -r /dev/sdy (again)


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> Good to know... I forgot the mapping was on a flash drive on MB. etc.
> However, if I did copy 5T edge to 5t bolt, I would simply put 5T edge right back in Edge. Just watch Edge only until I get bolt back up.
> I'll be considering what you have said before I proceed. I need to get 1 more spare 5T before I do anything. (need 2 spares) I like having a spare 5T waiting for each tivo should the HD fail unexpectedly. My 1 spare 5T right now has been expanded with mfstools for my bolt, so I can get it up and running if disaster happens.
> Thanks
> -------------------
> 
> After thinking about it a little while. Just remembered how much trouble I had getting my newer bolt working a few months ago. I made the mistake of telling tivo to erase everything and start over. Big mistake. It then formated my mfstools expanded drive and lost a ton of space. Took it back out and ran mfstools again to start over. This time I told it to just clear the to do list etc. and rerun setup. It came back with 799HD space like it should and all was OK.


jmbach,
p.p.s
When my NEWER bolt reformated my 5t, (that was already expanded) I'm positive it had more space on it than my previous old bolt had when I put in a 5T and it formated it. Then I knew I needed mfstools.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> Then run mfsinfo without the -d. The -d switch just adds partition table info to the regular mfsinfo output.
> 
> Moving a TiVo image from one TiVo to another never bodes well and usually ends up with a dysfunctional TiVo until the drive is married back to the motherboard which results in loss of programming.
> 
> I would be interested in the Bolt information so please post the info. I have not noticed any major differences, but then again I was not looking for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


So I'll get you those 2 1T partition displays at my earlist inconvience.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> jmbach,
> p.p.s
> When my NEWER bolt reformated my 5t, (that was already expanded) I'm positive it had more space on it than my previous old bolt had when I put in a 5T and it formated it. Then I knew I needed mfstools.


Are we talking MFST or MFSR? MFSR will take a malformated TiVo drive and reformat it so it can be used. Its partition table will be different.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> Are we talking MFST or MFSR? MFSR will take a malformated TiVo drive and reformat it so it can be used. Its partition table will be different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Uh, This iso I used: MFStools 3.32 developer. I guess I don't know anything about MRSR or can't remember.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> Then run mfsinfo without the -d. The -d switch just adds partition table info to the regular mfsinfo output.
> 
> Moving a TiVo image from one TiVo to another never bodes well and usually ends up with a dysfunctional TiVo until the drive is married back to the motherboard which results in loss of programming.
> 
> I would be interested in the Bolt information so please post the info. I have not noticed any major differences, but then again I was not looking for that.
> **On my to do list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


"Then run mfsinfo without the -d" Good grief. A palm to forehead moment for me......

[If I need to run pipe command, would it be?: "mfsinfo | /dev/sdY"
What switch after pipe to pause 1 page?]

And, oh yea, after copying newer bolt- the wrong 1T image to 5T, I finally got bolt to run. BUT my MAK media access key was missing. Realized needed to copy-expand 1T came with specific newer bolt. So, I won't copying 5T from edge to bolt. I know it won't work. I think the newer bolt would take a 2T drive and format it a run OK. Don't know, didn't have a 2T at the time.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> "Then run mfsinfo without the -d" Good grief. A palm to forehead moment for me......
> 
> [If I need to run pipe command, would it be?: "mfsinfo | /dev/sdY"
> What switch after pipe to pause 1 page?]
> 
> And, oh yea, after copying newer bolt- the wrong 1T image to 5T, I finally got bolt to run. BUT my MAK media access key was missing. Realized needed to copy-expand 1T came with specific newer bolt. So, I won't copying 5T from edge to bolt. I know it won't work. I think the newer bolt would take a 2T drive and format it a run OK. Don't know, didn't have a 2T at the time.


I think the command is "mfsinfo /dev/sdY | more -d"

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> I think the command is "mfsinfo /dev/sdY | more -d"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


OK...
Just ordered a backup 5T for my Edge. When I get it I'll try copying 5T Edge to new 5T. Then I'll put new 5T in Edge and see if it works. Plus I'll get you all 1T and 5T readings from mfstools that I promised. Cause I'm curious also.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> I think the command is "mfsinfo /dev/sdY | more -d"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Haven't forgot jmbach. I'll get that info for you soon.


----------



## topjazz

3 Cushion John said:


> Here it is:
> And I have my bolt vox with 64% used. Edge 55% used. Same shows on each.
> Both have the same Seagate 5T. ST5000LM000.


I tried upgrading today using the same Seagate, and I get the "TiVo Box detected a serious problem, yada, yada, ...wait 3 hours. Works fine with the stock drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmbach

topjazz said:


> I tried upgrading today using the same Seagate, and I get the "TiVo Box detected a serious problem, yada, yada, ...wait 3 hours. Works fine with the stock drive. Any suggestions?


How did you do the upgrade?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## topjazz

jmbach said:


> How did you do the upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I simply removed the stock 2TB drive and installed the 5TB Seagate ST5000LM000 in it's place. I was under the impression the Edge would format the 5TB without any other steps from me.


----------



## jmbach

topjazz said:


> I simply removed the stock 2TB drive and installed the 5TB Seagate ST5000LM000 in it's place. I was under the impression the Edge would format the 5TB without any other steps from me.


Did not know if you were trying to save any recordings.

Run Seagate diagnostic on the drive. Fo a full read, write, and then read again. If the drive passes, then try it in the edge again.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## topjazz

jmbach said:


> Did not know if you were trying to save any recordings.
> 
> Run Seagate diagnostic on the drive. Fo a full read, write, and then read again. If the drive passes, then try it in the edge again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


No, the Edge was new so no recordings to be saved. I didn't do a full test, but ran a couple of short tests using Seatools, and the drive passed. I'll try a full test and see if that changes. Thanks.


----------



## jmbach

topjazz said:


> No, the Edge was new so no recordings to be saved. I didn't do a full test, but ran a couple of short tests using Seatools, and the drive passed. I'll try a full test and see if that changes. Thanks.


TiVo OS is not very robust and will format the drive right over bad spots without any error checking. So if there is a flaky sector, the data written on it may be easily corrupt and give you problems. The full read-write-read diagnostic will force the drive to remap those flaky sectors.

The SMART tests mainly checks drive electronics and not all the sectors.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

topjazz said:


> No, the Edge was new so no recordings to be saved. I didn't do a full test, but ran a couple of short tests using Seatools, and the drive passed. I'll try a full test and see if that changes. Thanks.


I've had 6 of those 5Ts. I have software I'm not sure if its still available. Anyway I had 2 of the drives fail after 3 dod pass with VERIFY. One I recently received was labeled "reconditioned" (on the side of the drive) and it failed after 80% of the VERIFY test. Returned to amazon and they sent me another that was New. Also costco has a sale on them $89 from online ware house but you must take them out of the usb housing. I ordered 1 and waiting to get it.

Also, I went "OFF" and bought another Edge with lifetime during current sale. Arriving Monday and I'll be able to "play and test" with it. My current Edge is up and running and don't want to mess with it. So my 2nd one will be able to let you and jmbach know more of my findings that I promised him. Should be within the next week or so. Be patient.


----------



## topjazz

3 Cushion John said:


> I've had 6 of those 5Ts. I have software I'm not sure if its still available. Anyway I had 2 of the drives fail after 3 dod pass with VERIFY. One I recently received was labeled "reconditioned" (on the side of the drive) and it failed after 80% of the VERIFY test. Returned to amazon and they sent me another that was New. Also costco has a sale on them $89 from online ware house but you must take them out of the usb housing. I ordered 1 and waiting to get it.
> 
> Also, I went "OFF" and bought another Edge with lifetime during current sale. Arriving Monday and I'll be able to "play and test" with it. My current Edge is up and running and don't want to mess with it. So my 2nd one will be able to let you and jmbach know more of my findings that I promised him. Should be within the next week or so. Be patient.


Ran the full test on the 5tb via Seatools last night. Passed. Reinstalled in the Edge this morning went through Guided Setup again, the 5tb was formatted, and now everything seems to be working perfectly. Thanks to you and jmbach for your help. I wish the case fit better over the 5tb, but it's a very minor problem.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

topjazz said:


> Ran the full test on the 5tb via Seatools last night. Passed. Reinstalled in the Edge this morning went through Guided Setup again, the 5tb was formatted, and now everything seems to be working perfectly. Thanks to you and jmbach for your help. I wish the case fit better over the 5tb, but it's a very minor problem.


Glad you got it up and running. I was getting a little nervous about your situation and was going to suggest you put the 5T in a bolt, let it get working, and then put it into edge for new formating chance. I left off the metal cover of 5T HD in edge so clearance is a "little' better.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> Haven't forgot jmbach. I'll get that info for you soon.





jmbach said:


> I think the command is "mfsinfo /dev/sdY | more -d"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Getting close. Got my 2nd edge up and running with 5T. Strange thing so far, it seems to have a little less space available than the other edge. I'll clarify and get you tons of mfsinfo readings for 2Ts, 5ts and more. Currently copying shows from 1 tivo to other. Takes a long time.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> Getting close. Got my 2nd edge up and running with 5T. Strange thing so far, it seems to have a little less space available than the other edge. I'll clarify and get you tons of mfsinfo readings for 2Ts, 5ts and more. Currently copying shows from 1 tivo to other. Takes a long time.


Got all recordings of 3 DVRs w 5T. Each 799HD avail. Bolt of course expanded w mfstools:75hrs avail 90%. Edge 1 has 284 avail 64%. Edge 2 has 79 avail.89%.
So Edge 1 formatting is different. The proof in the pudding will be what mfsinfo shows on each.
I'll be taking them off line 1 at a time to get readings. I'll also get readings on the 2Ts from each Edge for comparison.
I'll be working on this in spare time over next week or 2.
Stand by.


----------



## rtoledo

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


i JUST ORDERED one , so I will be putting the Exos 10tb on it , thanks to you and JMBACH who am sure is already on this


----------



## rtoledo

3 Cushion John said:


> A yes... I just use TVIO online. It knows my schedules on each tivo. 1 is comcast, the other is fios.
> And it also lists both shows for each and has a transfer function. Each lineup is similar (kinda minimal) but they have a few different channels. So I check and transfer shows from 1 to the other to keep them the same.


how do you that? When I had the bedroom Bolt activated i would watch shows in the living room Bolt and vice versa, but i never noticed a way to transfer them ? let me know please as you have just opened a new can of worms for me LMAO , now should i tell the wife that LMAO ROTF .......


----------



## rtoledo

3 Cushion John said:


> Exactly
> 
> I'm a backup fanatic.
> I also have backup WAN internets from comcast and fios. 100mb each. An ASUS 3200 router that reads both at the same time and has automatic fail-over. If one goes down, the other seamlessly takes over in about 1-2 minutes.


man you need to share how you do all that . seriously


----------



## rtoledo

jmbach said:


> TiVo OS is not very robust and will format the drive right over bad spots without any error checking. So if there is a flaky sector, the data written on it may be easily corrupt and give you problems. The full read-write-read diagnostic will force the drive to remap those flaky sectors.
> 
> The SMART tests mainly checks drive electronics and not all the sectors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


@jmbach this is a fresh format in my Bolt with the latest TE4 software , it shows 1606 hd , more or less how big would you say the dafault format partition size is ?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

rtoledo said:


> how do you that? When I had the bedroom Bolt activated i would watch shows in the living room Bolt and vice versa, but i never noticed a way to transfer them ? let me know please as you have just opened a new can of worms for me LMAO , now should i tell the wife that LMAO ROTF .......


On the home screen of Tivo, the black bar at top has "Tivo Online". Click on it and click on Manage and Transfer Recordings. Then you'll see a From box and a To box, as dropdowns. Select which tivo for each one to transfer. Put a check box in the show you want to transfer. You can change the date or name to be alphabetical. Both boxes must be checked and another window will come up to verify. Sometimes the darn thing will copy 2 versions of a video. Usually the first one, just delete one later. Takes a little practice.
Caution, after hitting transfer, always go back to guide. I've had issues if not going away from that screen. Come back to it later. You can select several shows to copy, but don't do more than maybe 10 at a time.


----------



## jmbach

rtoledo said:


> View attachment 51715
> 
> 
> @jmbach this is a fresh format in my Bolt with the latest TE4 software , it shows 1606 hd , more or less how big would you say the dafault format partition size is ?


About 5 TB total.

If that is a fresh format on a Bolt with TE4 without using any tool to modify the partition layout, then it looks like they fixed the partitioning problem in the TE4 OS.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

rtoledo said:


> man you need to share how you do all that . seriously


Well I subscribe to 2 internets.
Each ethernet output (modems) goes into the Asus 3200 router and I configure it to use dual bands with fail over. (You have to configure 1 of the 4 outbound jacks on the router to be an _inbound_).


----------



## rtoledo

3 Cushion John said:


> On the home screen of Tivo, the black bar at top has "Tivo Online". Click on it and click on Manage and Transfer Recordings. Then you'll see a From box and a To box, as dropdowns. Select which tivo for each one to transfer. Put a check box in the show you want to transfer. You can change the date or name to be alphabetical. Both boxes must be checked and another window will come up to verify. Sometimes the darn thing will copy 2 versions of a video. Usually the first one, just delete one later. Takes a little practice.
> Caution, after hitting transfer, always go back to guide. I've had issues if not going away from that screen. Come back to it later. You can select several shows to copy, but don't do more than maybe 10 at a time.


Is this on the EDGE only ?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

rtoledo said:


> Is this on the EDGE only ?


Time Out.
This is at www.tivo.com
Log into YOUR account. Then follow my show and tell.


----------



## rtoledo

LMAO no wonder i can't find it on the TV screen LMAO madly ah man I'm going down in flames. this is WHY i am so careful when i post sometimes. i just over explain what I'm talking about . ok going over to tivo.com still laughing


----------



## HerronScott

rtoledo said:


> LMAO no wonder i can't find it on the TV screen LMAO madly ah man I'm going down in flames. this is WHY i am so careful when i post sometimes. i just over explain what I'm talking about . ok going over to tivo.com still laughing


Specifically online.tivo.com.

Scott


----------



## tommage1

rtoledo said:


> View attachment 51715
> 
> 
> @jmbach this is a fresh format in my Bolt with the latest TE4 software , it shows 1606 hd , more or less how big would you say the dafault format partition size is ?


Excellent, since the Edge with TE4 only has been self formatting all drive sizes I was wondering if a TE4 update made it so Bolts (and possibly Roamios) would do the same. This seems to show that it did, thanks for posting this!! Now I wonder about SMR drives, the Edge seems to fully format and use any drive put in it, including 2.5 "data" (ie not even AV rated) type SMR drives. Maybe same with Bolt and Roamio now (if on TE4). I still do not RECOMMEND an SMR drive if CMR is a possibility. Another interesting experiment would be to let a Bolt or Roamio on TE4 self format a large drive (at least 4TB, the larger the better), then try rolling it back to TE3. Wonder what would happen?


----------



## rtoledo

jmbach said:


> About 5 TB total.
> 
> If that is a fresh format on a Bolt with TE4 without using any tool to modify the partition layout, then it looks like they fixed the partitioning problem in the TE4 OS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the size info. but this is the same 10TB exos drive I put in last year. so it sounds like I can go in following your instruction from the 10tb Romio post you made and increase this to it's maximum size?


----------



## rtoledo

jmbach said:


> About 5 TB total.
> 
> If that is a fresh format on a Bolt with TE4 without using any tool to modify the partition layout, then it looks like they fixed the partitioning problem in the TE4 OS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks yes it is a fresh format , I did it in windows (the format) and I did the SLOW one to make sure Windows or the SMART sys took care of any sectors. but as you know that is a top of the line drive and i doubt it had any problems other than a corrupted file sys. before I rip it out of the Bolt I will do the mod with your tool.

thanks again


----------



## jmbach

rtoledo said:


> Thanks yes it is a fresh format , I did it in windows (the format) and I did the SLOW one to make sure Windows or the SMART sys took care of any sectors. but as you know that is a top of the line drive and i doubt it had any problems other than a corrupted file sys. before I rip it out of the Bolt I will do the mod with your tool.
> 
> thanks again


If you can, run mfsinfo -d on the drive and post the results.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

rtoledo said:


> Thanks for the size info. but this is the same 10TB exos drive I put in last year. so it sounds like I can go in following your instruction from the 10tb Romio post you made and increase this to it's maximum size?


I take that back. That is 10 TB not 5 TB


----------



## rtoledo

jmbach said:


> I take that back. That is 10 TB not 5 TB


yes it is the 10tb Exos . but just to contribute I will do the command as you posted and then maybe do the expansion, but that would be a waste , cause soon it's going to be going inside the Edge, as soon as I know I have what I need, already have the cables someone here posted for the hard drive to the edge. Fedex is delivering tommorow, I'm off sunday, so I will try to do it then.

we need to start a EDGE Harddrive Update Thread .


----------



## tommage1

rtoledo said:


> we need to start a EDGE Harddrive Update Thread .


There is one, kind of, in the Edge forum. Started off with me asking what is the largest drive an Edge will format itself. As time went on some people posted their "upgrades", from 5-14TB, 2.5 and 3.5, CMR and SMR.

Largest drive Edge will format itself


----------



## mllacey

I did the same with my Edge as well.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupster

chiwolve said:


> I just modified my Edge to connect 14TB WD drive...hoping it works, but how long does formatting take? It seemed like the drive was running and, I assume, formatting, but TiVo is just now sitting there and not booting.


can you post instructions on the cable you used and how you routed it neatly through the case?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> Then run mfsinfo without the -d. The -d switch just adds partition table info to the regular mfsinfo output.
> 
> Moving a TiVo image from one TiVo to another never bodes well and usually ends up with a dysfunctional TiVo until the drive is married back to the motherboard which results in loss of programming.
> 
> I would be interested in the Bolt information so please post the info. I have not noticed any major differences, but then again I was not looking for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


jmbach,
Here is my 2T mfsinfo screen shots. Two different Edges. Edge#1 first. sda


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> jmbach,
> Here is my 2T mfsinfo screen shots. Two different Edges. Edge#1 first. sda


/SDB:


----------



## 3 Cushion John

3 Cushion John said:


> /SDB:


5T's coming.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> /SDB:


These are good. Thanks. Layout similar to a Bolt. Be interesting if the swap size on a 5TB is larger or the same.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> These are good. Thanks. Layout similar to a Bolt. Be interesting if the swap size on a 5TB is larger or the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


At last, here are the 5Ts for Edge 1 & 2:
Edge1:


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> These are good. Thanks. Layout similar to a Bolt. Be interesting if the swap size on a 5TB is larger or the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


At last, here are the 5Ts for Edge 1 & 2:
Edge2:


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> These are good. Thanks. Layout similar to a Bolt. Be interesting if the swap size on a 5TB is larger or the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


And a Bolt story too:
My semi retired Bolt was gathering dust when I saw another person post that his Bolt got 5T w 799HD. So I set out to see if I could duplicate it. Got my newest Bolt June 16 2020 direct from Tivo.
Put in new 5T and got all updates, rebooted and only had 685HD. :-(. Decided to "clear and delete" reboot and start over.
All updates good but still only 685HD. So I thought that the scema for partitioning - expanded size was there, maybe I needed to start from scratch.
So as a tester, what have I got to loose except more time.
Put in another New 5T and went through all update again. 
And OMG, now the 2nd 5T showed 799HD. Holly cow.
Umm, this is not fake news 
Hope it helps Bolt owners out there!!!

p.s. I'll be selling my Bolt now that I don't need it.


----------



## jmbach

3 Cushion John said:


> And a Bolt story too:
> My semi retired Bolt was gathering dust when I saw another person post that his Bolt got 5T w 799HD. So I set out to see if I could duplicate it. Got my newest Bolt June 16 2020 direct from Tivo.
> Put in new 5T and got all updates, rebooted and only had 685HD. :-(. Decided to "clear and delete" reboot and start over.
> All updates good but still only 685HD. So I thought that the scema for partitioning - expanded size was there, maybe I needed to start from scratch.
> So as a tester, what have I got to loose except more time.
> Put in another New 5T and went through all update again.
> And OMG, now the 2nd 5T showed 799HD. Holly cow.
> Umm, this is not fake news
> Hope it helps Bolt owners out there!!!
> 
> p.s. I'll be selling my Bolt now that I don't need it.


On that first 5 TB drive, you could run a quick erase from the manufacturer diagnostic to see if you could get the full recording capacity. If it does not, then it is likely that the drive has an HPA or DCO causing the decrease in available recording capacity.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

jmbach said:


> On that first 5 TB drive, you could run a quick erase from the manufacturer diagnostic to see if you could get the full recording capacity. If it does not, then it is likely that the drive has an HPA or DCO causing the decrease in available recording capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Sure,
I did that already and both Edges are exact same data sizes now. Yea, I have wiping software. I have wiped 5Ts waiting for deployment....Thanks.

My Bolt 5T is sitting on my desk gathering dust. Would you like to see the mfsinfo on it? It got 799HD just like the Edges.
Hope the mfsinfo I supplied helps you in the future...


----------



## waynomo

Do you need a spudger to open an Edge? Is there something else I can use that I would have around the house? What do you recommend?

I watched the Weaknees video on doing the upgrade and the used a spudger.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

waynomo said:


> Do you need a spudger to open an Edge? Is there something else I can use that I would have around the house? What do you recommend?
> 
> I watched the Weaknees video on doing the upgrade and the used a spudger.


Review my post # 18 on this thread.


----------



## waynomo

3 Cushion John said:


> Review my post # 18 on this thread.


After removing the screws what did you use to get the case apart. In the video they used the spudger to release the tabs. Would a thin screw driver work or is it even easier than that?


----------



## 3 Cushion John

waynomo said:


> After removing the screws what did you use to get the case apart. In the video they used the spudger to release the tabs. Would a thin screw driver work or is it even easier than that?


Yes, a thin screwdriver will work. Take it slow to not damage the plastic if you can.


----------



## jmbach

I use membership cards that go on your keyring to release the tabs. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Cushion John

waynomo said:


> After removing the screws what did you use to get the case apart. In the video they used the spudger to release the tabs. Would a thin screw driver work or is it even easier than that?


Make sure your Edge has all the updates, reboot verify updates, then take off-line and put in new HD. Using a 5T?
You'll need that special screwdriver head on Amazon or you'll never get those screws out.


----------



## waynomo

3 Cushion John said:


> Make sure your Edge has all the updates, reboot verify updates, then take off-line and put in new HD. Using a 5T?
> You'll need that special screwdriver head on Amazon or you'll never get those screws out.


Thank you. Will do. I'm going to run the Edge for a few more days to make sure all is okay with the original HD and until all the upgrade stuff is here. I'm going to use a 6 TB internal. I went with the WD Purple over the Seagate Skyhawk. Also, I ordered these from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQEN9XS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 3 Cushion John

waynomo said:


> Thank you. Will do. I'm going to run the Edge for a few more days to make sure all is okay with the original HD and until all the upgrade stuff is here. I'm going to use a 6 TB internal. I went with the WD Purple over the Seagate Skyhawk. Also, I ordered these from Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQEN9XS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You'll need a 2.5 inch HD to fit INSIDE the Edge. Not a 3.5 inch. As far as I know, 5T Seagate 2.5 is the largest in the known world currently.


----------



## waynomo

3 Cushion John said:


> You'll need a 2.5 inch HD to fit INSIDE the Edge. Not a 3.5 inch. As far as I know, 5T Seagate 2.5 is the largest in the known world currently.


Thank you for your concern.
I also bought a separate enclosure for the HD and hopefully the appropriate cable and adapter.

Rosewill RX-358 U3C BLK External 3.5" Hard Drive Enclosure to USB 3.0/eSATA, Aluminum & Plastic, Built-in Cooling Fan and Fan Switch, Support 3.5" SATA III/II/I Hard Drive up to 8TB and UASP Function - Newegg.com
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S6HTVGI/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V6QA4R6/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm hoping that's everything I need.

The above was all sourced from comments here on TCF.

I didn't feel comfortable using a 5TB 2.5 inch drive after getting burned with the 3 TB 2.5 inch in my Bolt. (RIP)


----------



## bofis

So, to chime in and let you guys know what drive my research lead me to. I found what I believe to be the largest 2.5" PMR drive anyone makes, and it's a 4TB Toshiba MQ04ABB400, which I bought brand new off eBay for ~$108. I had a lot of success with a 3 TB Toshiba PMR drive in my Bolt, so ::fingers crossed::

Will update with my progress, but first I'm looking around for gamebit (the same screws that hold old Nintendo carts together) screwdrivers. Otherwise I'll have to order from Amazon quickly because I missed that detail. 

Has anyone else bothered with ram heatsinks for the HDD?


----------



## waynomo

bofis said:


> Has anyone else bothered with ram heatsinks for the HDD?


I recall reading that somewhere on TCF. It could have been this thread. I think it was someone discussing upgrading to a 5 TB 2.5 inch drive.


----------



## zombiephysicist

3 Cushion John said:


> You'll need a 2.5 inch HD to fit INSIDE the Edge. Not a 3.5 inch. As far as I know, 5T Seagate 2.5 is the largest in the known world currently.


I've been using the 2.5" 7.68tb ssd for over a year and a half now with no problems, internally.

5TB Bolt Drive to 7.68TB SSD Upgrade, Best Approach?


----------



## bofis

Okay, so far, so good, the 4.5mm "gamebit" screw driver did the trick and the 4TB Toshiba MQ04ABB400 PMR HDD formatted as 4TB, cheer! 

I did find, however, that the thicker height of the drive made it a little hard to fully close up the case, so I used a razor blade to shave off some of the plastic ribs right above the drive, which gives it another millimeter or so to breathe. If I had a dremel-type rotary tool that step might have been easier. Either way, I'm returning the RAM heatspreaders I bought as there's no way they'd fit under there and you really aren't supposed to put things against the top of a HDD as it needs the air hole exposed.


----------



## multiple

zombiephysicist said:


> I've been using the 2.5" 7.68tb ssd for over a year and a half now with no problems, internally.
> 
> 5TB Bolt Drive to 7.68TB SSD Upgrade, Best Approach?


I wish I bought an Edge when the deal was on. I have 4 of the 7.68TB SSD drives I was planning to use in my Bolts, but these drives have the booting issue under TE4 on Bolt.

Has anyone tried any of the Bolt TE4 "non-booting" drives on an Edge to see if Edge overcomes the SSD/or other 2.5" drives problem?


----------



## zombiephysicist

multiple said:


> I wish I bought an Edge when the deal was on. I have 4 of the 7.68TB SSD drives I was planning to use in my Bolts, but these drives have the booting issue under TE4 on Bolt.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the Bolt TE4 "non-booting" drives on an Edge to see if Edge overcomes the SSD/or other 2.5" drives problem?


I thought I read somewhere that there was an update to TE4 that let it boot with more drives and formats even larger drives automatically now? Might be worth a shot to try it?


----------



## multiple

I read, I think from jmbach, that Bolts still won't boot the previous problematic drives under the latest TE4 which auto formats drives larger than 3TB. So, I haven't tried the 7.68TB SSD drive on any of my Bolts yet. However, I haven't read if Edge has issues with any drives. I would likely upgrade to Edge if it works with any of the Bolt problematic drives.


----------



## zombiephysicist

multiple said:


> I read, I think from jmbach, that Bolts still won't boot the previous problematic drives under the latest TE4 which auto formats drives larger than 3TB. So, I haven't tried the 7.68TB SSD drive on any of my Bolts yet. However, I haven't read if Edge has issues with any drives. I would likely upgrade to Edge if it works with any of the Bolt problematic drives.


I defer to your greater following of the on goings wrt to drives.


----------



## Dan Cour

I too, opened up my Tivo Edge, and following good advice on here, removed my OTA 500 Mb drive and attached a 3 GB Red drive in an enclosure.













No more deleting programs for a while


----------



## multiple

multiple said:


> I read, I think from jmbach, that Bolts still won't boot the previous problematic drives under the latest TE4 which auto formats drives larger than 3TB. So, I haven't tried the 7.68TB SSD drive on any of my Bolts yet. However, I haven't read if Edge has issues with any drives. I would likely upgrade to Edge if it works with any of the Bolt problematic drives.


For those that are interested. I tried the 7.68TB drive on one of my Bolts with TE4, and it still has the same boot issue. So the new TE4 SW does not resolve the boot issue on Bolts.


----------



## tommage1

zombiephysicist said:


> I've been using the 2.5" 7.68tb ssd for over a year and a half now with no problems, internally.
> 
> 5TB Bolt Drive to 7.68TB SSD Upgrade, Best Approach?


I follow your test with the SSD, a very interesting project. But doesn't it only work with TE3? If so no good for Edge as Edge is TE4 only.

Edit, I see another poster says they tried the same drive with TE4 and it does not work. I myself don't know of any SSD that works with TE4. Some used to but then that infamous TE4 update that "broke" many upgrades, some SMR, some SSD, some external that used ESata. Perhaps there are some SSDs that work with TE4, don't know.


----------



## tommage1

bofis said:


> Okay, so far, so good, the 4.5mm "gamebit" screw driver did the trick and the 4TB Toshiba MQ04ABB400 PMR HDD formatted as 4TB, cheer!


PMR is now a generic term that includes CMR and SMR. Your Toshiba is an SMR drive. Many SMR drives seem to work with Edge (ie TE4). Still to be determined how long they will last.


----------



## multiple

tommage1 said:


> I follow your test with the SSD, a very interesting project. But doesn't it only work with TE3? If so no good for Edge as Edge is TE4 only.
> 
> Edit, I see another poster says they tried the same drive with TE4 and it does not work. I myself don't know of any SSD that works with TE4. Some used to but then that infamous TE4 update that "broke" many upgrades, some SMR, some SSD, some external that used ESata. Perhaps there are some SSDs that work with TE4, don't know.


Is there a report somewhere where Edge will not boot with an SSD, which would seem to indicate, Edge or TE4 in general does not support certain drives? I've been trying to figure out if I should buy an Edge and try out one of my 7.68TB SSD drives or see if someone else can confirm Edge behaves the same as Bolts with TE4 with any of the known problematic drives.


----------



## zombiephysicist

tommage1 said:


> I follow your test with the SSD, a very interesting project. But doesn't it only work with TE3? If so no good for Edge as Edge is TE4 only.
> 
> Edit, I see another poster says they tried the same drive with TE4 and it does not work. I myself don't know of any SSD that works with TE4. Some used to but then that infamous TE4 update that "broke" many upgrades, some SMR, some SSD, some external that used ESata. Perhaps there are some SSDs that work with TE4, don't know.


I haven't tried TE4 because I dont like it. But from what others have reported, that it does not work with TE4 because TE4 seems to limit the drive choices mysteriously.

My 7.68TB drive has otherwise run for over 19months with no issues so far. So has my friend, who I set up at the same time. He beats the snot out of his TiVo with super hard/abusive use. Knock wood. They seem to be holding up better than mechanical drives we had.

So this breaks the myth that you cannot use SSD with a DVR. You can. They work great. You just have to turn off the 6 tuner 24/7 recording feature. (well and it needs to be compatible with your DVR, and unfortunately on TiVo that is only with TE3 and not TE4).


----------



## multiple

chiwolve said:


> Happy to report it looks like 14TB external 3.5 WD disk formatted on my Edge.
> View attachment 50718


I saw your initial concerns about formatting the drive. What does this process look like as it is progressing?

My screen is black and the green LED is flashing about every second.

I've let it sit like this for about 20 minutes without any change. It is one of the 7.68TB SSD which does not work on the Bolt, but at least it gets to the Starting up screen and then hangs on the Bolt. All I see is a black screen on the Edge, so I don't know if it is progressing or not.

I did see someone mention one of the Bolt failing drives also got stuck at the Starting Up screen on the Edge. But I have yet to see the Starting Up screen.


----------



## multiple

It looks like my TV powered itself down. Once I turned it back on, the Edge was stuck at the Starting Up screen. So it appears the same set of drives that fail on Bolt also fail on Edge.


----------



## tommage1

multiple said:


> It looks like my TV powered itself down. Once I turned it back on, the Edge was stuck at the Starting Up screen. So it appears the same set of drives that fail on Bolt also fail on Edge.


It's probably a TE4 thing, not the model of the Tivo. Best to just go external with a CMR drive. Avoid SMR (the largest 2.5" CMR drive ever made is 3TB far as I know, anything larger is SMR.) And avoid SSD, some people have success with SSD on TE3 but I myself don't know of anyone using an SSD successfully on TE4. I don't know of any CMR drive that does NOT work in a Tivo, TE3 or TE4 (as long as hooked up Sata to Sata, not using Esata.) If there is one (or more) I'd love to know model number/numbers.


----------



## multiple

Eldragun said:


> So I opened my new Edge and installed a 5tb 2.5 drive
> The Edge even formatted it correctly (the whole drive) upon boot up
> So far no issues , was a little bit difficult closing the top because the drive is bigger , but wasn't really an issue


Hi Eldragun,

Was your drive the Seagate ST5000LM000 with FW 0001? I have 3 of these I've tried on my Edge and each one goes into an endless reboot and shows a fatal error screen. My 7.68TB SSD and WD 4TB drives get stuck at the Starting Up screen, so the TE4 boot issue on the Bolt is also found on Edge. The 5TB behaves differently but still doesn't work for me. The Edge always boots with the original 2TB drive.

I'm going to try a 500GB TiVo Bolt drive and a 750GB drive from a old laptop to see if some kind of signature is being used to stop upgrades.


----------



## multiple

Well installing a 500GB TiVo Bolt drive goes into an endless reboot sequence. So it is looking like TiVo has restarted storing the drive signature and not allowing any new drive to boot. I might have to try using MFSTools or something else to copy the 2TB drive onto the larger drive, expanding it, and see if that works.


----------



## jmbach

multiple said:


> Well installing a 500GB TiVo Bolt drive goes into an endless reboot sequence. So it is looking like TiVo has restarted storing the drive signature and not allowing any new drive to boot. I might have to try using MFSTools or something else to copy the 2TB drive onto the larger drive, expanding it, and see if that works.


That would be one way to go. Would also erase the drives before testing in the edge.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## multiple

jmbach said:


> That would be one way to go. Would also erase the drives before testing in the edge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


The 5TB drives were fully erased, but I can't say the same for the 500GB Bolt drive. It was one of my backup original drives formatted in whatever format was used 3+ years ago.

[update]
Actually, the 5TB drive remained unformatted even though it seems like a lot of disk access was taking place before the endless reboot sequence started. I expect that doesn't mean something was not written.


----------



## jmbach

multiple said:


> The 5TB drives were fully erased, but I can't say the same for the 500GB Bolt drive. It was one of my backup original drives formatted in whatever format was used 3+ years ago.


If the internal flash and the HDD have different MFS versions, you will get unpredictable results.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

jmbach said:


> If the internal flash and the HDD have different MFS versions, you will get unpredictable results.


Now that is interesting. My Roamio Plus on TE3 started with a 1TB drive. All future upgrades were done with MFST. 1TB to 3TB, then 3TB to 4TB, then 4TB to 8TB, then 8TB to 10TB. All were copy and expand. The 1 to 3 and 3 to 4 were done with an earlier version of MFST. The 4 to 8 was done with a later version, but the one that left it with some "reversed" partitions according to what you told me before. The 8 (with reversed partitions) was copied and expanded to the 10 using whatever was the latest version in late 2019. Both the 8 and the 10 have reboot issues when connected to internet. Though the 8 worked fine for over a year I think after the 4 to 8 upgrade. The 10 started having problems a few months after the upgrade. And when I put the 8 back in IT had the problem also, even though it was ok when I pulled it after the 8 to 10 upgrade. When I put the 3 or 4 back in they still work fine. So maybe using three different versions of MFST over time is causing the problem. Too bad no way to actually look at what is on the flash drive. I can still see and watch everything on the 8 and 10 TB drives as long as I keep internet disconnected. And can update them if I connect to Tivo service and pull ethernet as soon as disconnection is complete, no internet connect during the loading phase. One final thing, when doing the upgrade/copy and expands, the drives being copied and expanded were nearly full. I have read here that some large drive upgrades can develop issues when the drives become full. Which all drives will over time unless user deletes items in the recently deleted folder.

Oh KS58 does not work on the 8 or 10. Goes to "installing an update' screen but never progresses, have to power down and power back up again. Will not try a KS57 as I hear it can brick a TE3 Roamio. I may buy one of those Easystore 14 TB drives and shuck, $190 on BF, that way I can experiment by cloning problem drives to it without expanding (I have another Roamio with 8 and 12 TB drives that has the reboot when connected to net issues.) That one can run KS58 but it does not help. As of now have no spare 8TB and up drives.


----------



## multiple

I might have to do some more digging. My Mac used to show the various TiVo partitions in disk util, but I put in a known good TiVo formatted disk and it is not reporting anything. Time to pull my old PC out of the closet and see if I can get MFSTools/linux running on it and look at what is being written onto the disk.

[Update]
Got it working. My Mac no longer shows non Mac partitions in the GUI version of diskutil, but once I erased the drive everything started working as expected with the 5TB drive.

For those that have a Mac, to erase the drive completely you can use the following command:
sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/rdiskX bs=1m
or
sudo diskutil zeroDisk /dev/rdiskX
or
sudo diskutil secureErase [0-4] /dev/rdiskX where [0-4]:
0 - Single-pass zeros. <--- use this option
1 - Single-pass random numbers.
2 - US DoD 7-pass secure erase.
3 - Gutmann algorithm 35-pass secure erase.
4 - US DoE 3-pass secure erase.

dd has no feedback while diskutil shows percent complete and time remaining. Not sure if dd or diskutil is faster than the other, but it does take a lot of time to erase 5TB.


----------



## hoyty

Did I break my Edge Antenna somehow? I was trying to upgrade from 500 GB to 2 TB drive. I pulled out the original and installed brand new 2 TB Seagate 2.5". I booted and it just stuck at the Starting Up screen with flashing green. Let it sit for for 30 minutes. Pulled new drive and put original in. It boots past the initial screen and enables HDR according to my TV. The Starting Up text disappears but it stays on the arrow grey and black screen. The LEDs react to me pushing buttons on remote but nothing changes on screen. I have upgraded TiVo since DirecTiVo almost 20 years ago. First time it hasn't worked for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## tommage1

hoyty said:


> Did I break my Edge Antenna somehow? I was trying to upgrade from 500 GB to 2 TB drive. I pulled out the original and installed brand new 2 TB Seagate 2.5". I booted and it just stuck at the Starting Up screen with flashing green. Let it sit for for 30 minutes. Pulled new drive and put original in. It boots past the initial screen and enables HDR according to my TV. The Starting Up text disappears but it stays on the arrow grey and black screen. The LEDs react to me pushing buttons on remote but nothing changes on screen. I have upgraded TiVo since DirecTiVo almost 20 years ago. First time it hasn't worked for me. Any suggestions?


Upgrading Tivos is not the same anymore, especially with Edge/Bolt. And SMR drives. There is a good chance the 2TB you bought is SMR and will just not work (you did not mention model number). Not sure why the 500 would not work. Did it work before you tried the upgrade?


----------



## hoyty

tommage1 said:


> Upgrading Tivos is not the same anymore, especially with Edge/Bolt. And SMR drives. There is a good chance the 2TB you bought is SMR and will just not work (you did not mention model number). Not sure why the 500 would not work. Did it work before you tried the upgrade?


I ordered a Seagate ST2000LM015. I have run SeaTools on both original and new drive (both Seagate). The TiVo was working fine, only had it for a week or so. Was just making sure it worked before attempting to swap. It seems it can't fully boot any longer with original even.


----------



## tommage1

hoyty said:


> I ordered a Seagate ST2000LM015. I have run SeaTools on both original and new drive (both Seagate). The TiVo was working fine, only had it for a week or so. Was just making sure it worked before attempting to swap. It seems it can't fully boot any longer with original even.


Well good chance the 2TB Seagate will not work period. Some SMR drives work (kind of, not sure how they will last) with Edge/Bolt/TE4, some do not. When you put in a drive if it's not the same drive that was in there last it will attempt to format it. From the flash drive on the motherboard. After you put in the 2TB which did not work it probably altered the flash drive. So you MIGHT have to zero out the 500GB and try again, it's not "matching up" with the flash drive. Perhaps someone else has another idea.


----------



## hoyty

tommage1 said:


> Well good chance the 2TB Seagate will not work period. Some SMR drives work (kind of, not sure how they will last) with Edge/Bolt/TE4, some do not. When you put in a drive if it's not the same drive that was in there last it will attempt to format it. From the flash drive on the motherboard. After you put in the 2TB which did not work it probably altered the flash drive. So you MIGHT have to zero out the 500GB and try again, it's not "matching up" with the flash drive. Perhaps someone else has another idea.


It seems the key was patience with original drive. I walked away for 20 minutes and came back and it did finally boot properly. I then remembered I had another 2 TB 2.5" drive that I had been using for external storage on Xbox One. I put that one in and it booted and worked great. All done now. Thanks. In case anyone else needs it I used a Seagate FireCuda ST2000LX001. Not cheap, like 3X the other drive but just a spare now.


----------



## tommage1

hoyty said:


> It seems the key was patience with original drive. I walked away for 20 minutes and came back and it did finally boot properly. I then remembered I had another 2 TB 2.5" drive that I had been using for external storage on Xbox One. I put that one in and it booted and worked great. All done now. Thanks. In case anyone else needs it I used a Seagate FireCuda ST2000LX001. Not cheap, like 3X the other drive but just a spare now.


Very interesting drive, not sure if anyone has tried in a Tivo. It is SMR but one of the SMR drives that works with TE4 it appears (not cheap but as long as a spare no problem). If you ever need to try again and insist upon a 2.5" drive, this will work. Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 2.5" CMR drive, It is a discontinued model but one of the recommended drives at TC for TE4 upgrades since it is CMR. $50 too................. . Model must be this specific model number, Toshiba makes other 2.5" 2TB drives that are NOT CMR.

goHardDrive.com - Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


----------



## tommage1

You know that deal is so good I just bought one myself. Even though I normally only use 3.5" drives. $50, free shipping, no tax. Will work with TE4/Bolt/Edge.

Edit, I have heard these 15mm drives may not fit an Edge or be a really tight fit. Will definitely fit a Bolt. Has anyone tried one in an Edge?


----------



## tommage1

One other thing about the drive, I wrote to GHD about it (since I just ordered one). Wanted to make sure it is not a refurb since many of this model for sale nowadays are. It is not, it is new old stock. OEM, so the 3 year warranty is from GHD not Toshiba. Which is good, since IMO Toshiba warranty on drives leaves a lot to be desired, partial refunds based on "current" value of that model, how long the drive has been used etc.


----------



## multiple

tommage1 said:


> I have heard these 15mm drives may not fit an Edge or be a really tight fit. Will definitely fit a Bolt. Has anyone tried one in an Edge?


With my 5TB 2.5" 15mm drive I had to remove the drive shield top to get the drive to fit in the case and without the top the case still has a slight bow and one corner sticks up every so slightly. I don't think you would notice unless it is sitting next to another Edge.


----------



## tommage1

multiple said:


> With my 5TB 2.5" 15mm drive I had to remove the drive shield top to get the drive to fit in the case and without the top the case still has a slight bow and one corner sticks up every so slightly. I don't think you would notice unless it is sitting next to another Edge.


Thanks for that info


----------



## johnbrown44

tommage1 said:


> Very interesting drive, not sure if anyone has tried in a Tivo. It is SMR but one of the SMR drives that works with TE4 it appears (not cheap but as long as a spare no problem). If you ever need to try again and insist upon a 2.5" drive, this will work. Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 2.5" CMR drive, It is a discontinued model but one of the recommended drives at TC for TE4 upgrades since it is CMR. $50 too................. . Model must be this specific model number, Toshiba makes other 2.5" 2TB drives that are NOT CMR.
> 
> goHardDrive.com - Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


Thanks for link, just ordered one Sat. Hopefully will install without a hitch. Was going to wait till I had my Edge a year before upgrading, (6 mos now) but couldn't pass this deal up. Thanks! (I should say thanks, again, as you were the one that mentioned the $50 off CM deal last month, after the BF deal had already ended, so I ordered Edge #2)


----------



## tommage1

johnbrown44 said:


> Thanks for link, just ordered one Sat. Hopefully will install without a hitch. Was going to wait till I had my Edge a year before upgrading, (6 mos now) but couldn't pass this deal up. Thanks! (I should say thanks, again, as you were the one that mentioned the $50 off CM deal last month, after the BF deal had already ended, so I ordered Edge #2)


Just FYI, the Toshiba is 15mm. And from what I've heard a really tight fit in an Edge (no problem for Bolt). There is one CMR 2.5" 2TB drive that is only 9.5mm. So no problem fitting in Edge. Tougher to find than the Toshiba, and a bit more expensive (I've seen for $60-80 new but might have to be patient). It's a Samsung drive but can also be sold under the Seagate name. Model is:

HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM003 2TB SpinPoint M9T (5400RPM, 32MB cache, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format)


----------



## johnbrown44

Yes, I realize I am gambling a bit with the 15mm drive. Hopefully removing the metal case and allowing the top of the case to be up a bit will be OK. If not, I can use the $50 2TB drive as a backup, or use it in an external USB3 case for the CM DVR+, _OR_ run SATA/power cables out of the Edge and use it externally, although if doing that a 3.5" drive would be better. A shame Tivo doesn't have the eSATA jack on the back, or allow additional USB storage. I know older units have that, but I wanted new. May pick up a Roamio at some point, if/when I can find one for $200.

I researched the HN-M201RAD / ST2000LM003 2TB SpinPoint M9T as an alternate, prior to ordering the 15mm drive, found a couple used for $59 ea, maybe add tax and shipping, or a new one for $108, also add tax/ship. As you mentioned, patience would yield a better price.


----------



## johnbrown44

Followup: Installed the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 2.5" CMR drive into my Edge OTA to replace the original 500GB drive. Edge set it up in less than 30 minutes, the entire 2TB was seen. This was to be my main recorder, as I found the 500GB drive it came with to be filling up a bit too quickly for my needs. I tend not to keep a drive filled to too high a %.

I did have to leave the metal lid off the hard drive case, wouldn't fit. And, as mentioned by another poster, the main plastic case lid will not close in the corner where the thicker drive is. I did not force it, or even put the 2 screws back in the bottom of the case. It mostly snaps together OK.



Spoiler: A bit off topic



It was almost all for naught, as less than a week later I found an amazing deal on a used Roamio OTA 1TB with lifetime on craigslist. So I decided to use the 4 tuner roamio as my main recorder and install the 2TB drive into it. After a bunch of setup reboot issues, (fixed as explained in this post https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/diy-10tb-roamio.568366/page-21#post-12234297) I got it functioning correctly. Gotta say, I am loving the Roamio and software v3. The only reason I opted for the Edge instead of a used Roamio was a fear that the Roamio with 4 tuners would have reception issues. That has not been the case.

I don't expect the 2.5" Toshiba to provide the longevity of a 3.5" WD Red or Purple, but I may pop a 3TB Red+ in at some point.


----------



## bguild

Has anyone been successful in using DD_RESCUE to clone the original Edge 2TB drive to a 5TB internal drive (like the Seagate) and then use MFSADD and MFSFIXADD to get the additional recording space?

Each time I try to do this, the Edge is bootlooping at the "Tivo has experienced a failure" screen.

I did follow the process for the 10TB Roamio expansion, here DIY 10TB Roamio as this had worked for some Bolts I believe.

Process to DD_RESCUE clone works great, and the new 5TB drive boots well.

It's once you try the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX commands that the drive borks out, and will no longer boot in the Edge.

Can anyone who has been through this on the Edge help a guy out?

Thanks!


----------



## jmbach

bguild said:


> Has anyone been successful in using DD_RESCUE to clone the original Edge 2TB drive to a 5TB internal drive (like the Seagate) and then use MFSADD and MFSFIXADD to get the additional recording space?
> 
> Each time I try to do this, the Edge is bootlooping at the "Tivo has experienced a failure" screen.
> 
> I did follow the process for the 10TB Roamio expansion, here DIY 10TB Roamio as this had worked for some Bolts I believe.
> 
> Process to DD_RESCUE clone works great, and the new 5TB drive boots well.
> 
> It's once you try the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX commands that the drive borks out, and will no longer boot in the Edge.
> 
> Can anyone who has been through this on the Edge help a guy out?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you wanting to preserve any recordings? If so I would just use mfscopy with just the '-a' switch to copy and expand the drive. However you will need a version of MFSTools that has not posted yet to the forums. PM me for that version.

If not preserving any recordings then just drop the drive in it.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bguild

Thank you jmbach. I used the "Start a Conversation" button to message you.


----------



## ldue2541

mwgnetway said:


> I'm gonna grab this off of Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/4-5mm-VGM-Gold-Security-Screwdriver/dp/B00GT15JPU?th=1


is that what worked to open the edge?


----------



## ldue2541

jmbach said:


> Would you be able to post the output of "mfsinfo -d" command on your old drive from the MFSTools 3.3x ISO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what tool did you use and do you have a link?


----------

